
NTCP2 – An authenticated key agreement protocol for I2P - evsamsonov
https://geti2p.net/spec/ntcp2
======
seibelj
In other i2p news a new implementation of i2p called Kovri just had alpha
release.

[https://getkovri.org](https://getkovri.org)

Funded by Monero but useful for any program. Eventually all Monero nodes will
also be i2p nodes which will make Monero more anonymous and the i2p network
much larger.

------
xur17
Archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180813133112/https://geti2p.ne...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180813133112/https://geti2p.net/spec/ntcp2)

------
switzer
Its good to see such development in i2p. Anoncoin/Anoncash uses this protocol
as well.

------
cleanyourroom
Kovri FTW

